# simplescan not found in ports



## antolap (Oct 23, 2017)

It seems simplescan is not present in ports
why don't you add it?

I have found this
https://github.com/chessgriffin/freebsd-ports/tree/master/myports/simple-scan

You could add
This night I'll try install it


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 23, 2017)

Porting newer versions of Simple Scan is non-trivial as it requires that you port libgusb first which in turn requires a newer libusb API that FreeBSD doesn't provide at the moment.


----------

